# Petzl Myo RXP - hot review !



## Szemhazai (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello boys and girls charismas is coming so you need to know that to buy for a present ? These year Petzl move his lazy corporate *** earlier and we have new headlamp available in December, not in January. :thumbsup:

So, the good old *Myo XP revision 3* looks like that : 






From outside, they only change the color, again… But there is nice orange inscription over the collimator “Regulated – Programable” oh yeah :huh:

So what they change *inside* ??





Good old temperature-sensitive resistor in the foreground, but in the background there are some mayor changes.

Nothing unexpected, the SSC *P4 U1SW0H* star, also better than Myobelt XP that I get yesterday, there was only T2 star.





Some closer look on the *PCB* :





After removing some glue we have a winner of this content :





4K FLASH 256B SRAM 20SSOP *Cypress Semiconductor CY8C24123A-24PVXI* microcontroller .
http://download.cypress.com.edgesuite.net/design_resources/datasheets/contents/cy8c24223a_8.pdf

So when we know what is inside, *how it works ?* Quite good I must to admit, but check yourself :

From brand new batteries :

```
V-in   I-In     P-In   V-led  I-led    P-led  Eff. 
high    3,65   0,8215   3,00   3,28   0,8458   2,77   92,5%
mid     4,28   0,3095   1,32   3,06   0,3086   0,91   69,0%
low     4,44   0,1709   0,76   2,96   0,1640   0,46   61,2%
boost   3,63   0,8522   3,09   3,29   0,8608   2,83   91,5%
```

From freshly charged NIMH’s

```
V-in   I-In     P-In   V-led  I-led    P-led  Eff. 
high    3,50   0,7431   2,60   3,25   0,7183   2,33   89,8%
mid     3,84   0,3070   1,18   3,05   0,3026   0,92   78,3%
low     3,97   0,1590   0,63   2,96   0,1593   0,47   74,7%
boost   3,45   0,7562   2,61   3,26   0,7483   2,44   93,5%
```

Only 16% difference in led power in the boost and highest mode and almost no difference in lower modes. *700+ mA* :twothumbs in high mode looks quite impressing compared to almost 300 mA that you can remember from Myo XP :thumbsdow. According to the manual - high mode (default 10 - 140 lumens) is unregulated, mid (default 6 - 51 lumens) and low (default 4 - 25 lumens) are regulated.


```
Level Brightness  Range  Time*   Time**  Reg.
1     8   lumen   23 m   35 h    95 h     +
2     13  lumen   28 m   22 h    70 h     +
3     17  lumen   39 m   16 h    65 h     +
4     25  lumen   45 m   10 h    60 h     +
5     34  lumen   56 m   4  h    58 h     +
6     51  lumen   60 m   3  h    56 h     +
7     59  lumen   64 m   2  h    55 h     +
8     71  lumen   72 m   1  h    54 h     +
9     85  lumen   77 m   ?  h    52 h     no
10    140 lumen   97 m   ?  h    50 h     no
Boost 160 lumen
*Regulated lighting
** Total battery life
```

Ok, now some beam shots Myo RXP vs Myo XP :naughty:.

On high








mid








low


----------



## nzbazza (Dec 20, 2008)

Santa Claus must have come early in your part of the world!

Thanks Szemhazai for the detailed review, a very desirable headlamp.

All I want for christmas is nice bright light....


----------



## vincebdx (Dec 21, 2008)

Small heat dissipator :thinking:


----------



## Szemhazai (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## hopkins (Jan 15, 2009)

I like it! Good review. 

Wonder if the micro controller chip would survive an EMP ?
How funny would that be if only our incandescent flashlights worked
'the day(night) after' .:mecry:


----------



## RMS (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Szemhazai! Just got your advice about this headlamp. Are there any big differences between the RXP and the XP? It looks like this is a pretty complex lamp (with adjustable settings, etc). Do you think regulars like me could figure it out?

Any ideas what battery life would be with rechargeable AAs?

Thank you!


----------



## snoboy (Sep 2, 2009)

Sorry, but which light is which in the beamshot photos?


----------



## Szemhazai (Sep 2, 2009)

*snoboy* on the left is RXP, on the right XP.

*RMS*, if you will read the manual you shouldn't have any problems with customized settings. Battery life highly depends on chosen light level.


----------



## Russco (Sep 21, 2009)

HI RMS

Petzl Myo RXP is specifically designed for rechargeable batteries so you can use anything in it and its a doddle to use though the buttons are a bit small for gloved hands!. interesting approach to wide beam, narrow beam with the diffuser unfortunately no LED lamp other than lenser can use a moveable lens
as LED Lenser patented the concept!!! 

Ps awsome review


----------

